# Lüftersteuerung Problem

## Tinitus

Hallo,

habe hier einen Server mit PIV und einem ganzen Teil Festplatte, DVB, etc.. Das verlangt nach starker Kühlung. Leider kann das Gigabyte Board die Lüfter nicht Temperaturabhängig steuern. Wie bekomme ich das aber trotzdem hin. Womöglich noch mit einer Schnittstelle zu lm_sensors? Es handelt sich um 6 Lüfter. Manuell regeln macht echt keinen Spaß mehr bei den ständigen Temp. Schwankungen.

Weiterhin könnte man ja doch mal ein wenig Strom sparen...derzeit so 350 Watt.

Hat da irgendwer schon Erfahrungen dazu?

G. R.

----------

## frary

lm-sensors bringt soweit ich weiss ein skript zur Lüftersteuerung mit...probier mal 

```
pwmconfig
```

Falls dein Board das unterstützt, kannst du die Lüfterdrehzahlen temperaturabhängig steuern...

Ansonsten: Lüftersteuerung...ich benutze eine von Silentmaxx ( die dem Bodenlüfter des ST11 beilag ) .

Die kann zwischen 20 und 40 bzw. zwischen 30 und 50°C regeln. 

Gruß

T

----------

## JoHo42

Irgendwie fehlt mir das /etc/pwmconfig

File!!!

Wo bekomme ich das hier oder muß ich das selber schreiben?

Ich würde nämlich auch gerne meinen Processorlüfter abschalten und bei einer Temperatur von 50°C

anlaufen lassen.

Gruss jörg

----------

## Mentallo

Hi Du solltest generell mal pwmconfig ausführen.  :Smile: 

Das habe ich auch gemacht, doch leider scheint mein Asus P3B-F nicht dafür geeignet

```

This program will search your sensors for pulse width modulation (pwm)

controls, and test each one to see if it controls a fan on

your motherboard. Note that many motherboards do not have pwm

circuitry installed, even if your sensor chip supports pwm.

We will attempt to briefly stop each fan using the pwm controls.

The program will attempt to restore each fan to full speed

after testing. However, it is ** very important ** that you

physically verify that the fans have been to full speed

after the program has completed.

/usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed

```

Die Sensoren funktionieren aber:

```

as99127f-i2c-0-2d

Adapter: SMBus PIIX4 adapter at e800

VCore 1:   +2.03 V  (min =  +1.90 V, max =  +2.10 V)              

VCore 2:   +2.59 V  (min =  +1.90 V, max =  +2.10 V)       ALARM  

+3.3V:     +3.47 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.46 V)       ALARM  

+5V:       +5.03 V  (min =  +4.73 V, max =  +5.24 V)              

+12V:     +11.61 V  (min = +10.82 V, max = +13.19 V)              

-12V:     -11.38 V  (min = -13.22 V, max = -10.74 V)              

-5V:       -5.15 V  (min =  -5.25 V, max =  -4.74 V)              

fan1:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 4)                     

fan2:     3096 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 4)                     

fan3:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 4)                     

M/B Temp:    +33 C  (high =  +105 C, hyst =    +0 C)          

CPU Temp:  +30.0 C  (high =   +85 C, hyst =   +77 C)          

temp3:     -31.5 C  (high =  +122 C, hyst =  +121 C)          

vid:      +2.000 V  (VRM Version 8.2)

alarms:   

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm enabled

```

Hat jemand vielleicht noch einen Tipp?

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

jetzt greife ich diese Frage nochmal auf.

Ich habe bei mir im Verzeichnis /proc/acpi/fan Verschiedene Verzeichnisse stehen: C38E C37D usw...

Darin befindet sich eine state Datei, diese zeigt mir an ob der Luefter oder die Luefter laeuft oder nicht.

Also es befindet sich ein on / off in dieser Dateil.

Ich habe versucht mit echo on > /proc/acpi/fan/c83e/state reinzuschreiben, aber es geht nicht.

Kann ich mit diesen Dateien irgendwas anfangen um die Drehzahl zu aendern?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## apraxas

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Hi Leute,
> 
> jetzt greife ich diese Frage nochmal auf.
> 
> Ich habe bei mir im Verzeichnis /proc/acpi/fan Verschiedene Verzeichnisse stehen: C38E C37D usw...
> ...

 

Bei mir:

```

root@edv2 C256 # echo -n 3 > state && cat state

status:                  off

root@edv2 C256 # echo -n 0 > state && cat state

status:                  on

```

----------

## JoHo42

Hi apraxas,

die Antwort ist gut, aber woher weiss ich eigentlich, dass ich echo -n 3 bzw. echo -n 0 schreiben muss und

nicht echo on oder echo off ?

Ich haette da vielleicht noch ein paar andere Dateien im Verzeichnis /proc die ich veraendern moechte.

Gruss Joerg

----------

